# Have summit white Cruze? Then get in here!



## j_corr (Jan 7, 2014)

As title says, post pics, specs, and any other details about you white cruze's! 

WHy this thread? Just signed papers for a 2014 and looking for ideas!


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I will upload some pics of mine tomorrow when I get to work and my laptop.. Look through my "Garage" you might find some ideas in there.. ;-)


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CurzeKID14 (Jan 8, 2014)

I just got a white one to. ready to get it lowered and on wheels. lol


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

I really like the blacked out grill bar in the second pic, think that would look badass on my victory red RS! I too was thinking of getting my cruze in summit white.... But chose red thinking the white would look horrible all dirty seeing as I lived in the sticks and there constantly cow **** all over the roads around my neck of the woods!


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

hmmm....Where's Trevor....


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

PS. What is that in the OP? Doesn't look like a Cruze i've ever laid eyes on. Whatever it is, i love it.


----------



## silver2kws6 (Jul 6, 2013)

How do I get the grill in the second pic !! Love my white but that sweat band drives me crazy... also digging the black roof ! So many mods to complete in 2014 !
Excited to see how the car will feel after I get my tune. The dp ses light is driving me crazy

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Here I am lol


----------



## trevor (Jan 9, 2014)

I recently bought a 2014 LS and was wanting some summit white mirror caps. Does gm only make paint to match caps? That's all I can find.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## j_corr (Jan 7, 2014)

IROCZILLA said:


>



Good lord those are sexy rims. Details, specs on rim, tire and drop?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

You know - anyone in large parts of the US who currently has a Summit White Cruze has either just washed it or kept in their garage for the past two weeks. 

Loving all the pictures.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

obermd said:


> You know - anyone in large parts of the US who currently has a Summit White Cruze has either just washed it or kept in their garage for the past two weeks.
> 
> Loving all the pictures.


After the shitstorm of snow we got I kept mine in the garage for two days and cleaned it up a bit. It looked horrid before lol!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

j_corr said:


> Good lord those are sexy rims. Details, specs on rim, tire and drop?


Rotifrom Cast BLQ 19x8.5 et35
H&R Springs
235/40/19 tire


----------



## Schnurd (Nov 2, 2013)

How's the H&R springs ride? Is that settled? I'm trying to decide which springs to go with

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## j_corr (Jan 7, 2014)

IROCZILLA said:


> Rotifrom Cast BLQ 19x8.5 et35
> H&R Springs
> 235/40/19 tire


is there an adapter there somewhere? I googled those rims and didn't see them in a 5x105. Worst bolt pattern EVER.

***EDIT*** N/M read fine print, extra $50 for non listed bolt patterns ***EDIT***

well worth the $1400 compared to other god awful rims I've seen for sale.


----------



## CurzeKID14 (Jan 8, 2014)

WhiteAndBright said:


>



I am in Tulsa OK to. We are moving up here for good in a few months.


----------



## silver2kws6 (Jul 6, 2013)

Plasti dip front emblem. 35% tint

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## silver2kws6 (Jul 6, 2013)

Hids in the fogs are slightly whiter than the headlights despite buying the 4300 color and getting phillips xtreme bulbs I'm the main lights. It was the Best option instead of dealing with hids and flickering in the main lights ... never flashed either

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

Excellent thread!! Lets keep it alive!
Here's my ******, not summit but olympic white but still qualifies!
Cheers from Zadar, Croatia!


----------



## xxarmando (Feb 10, 2014)

Will take some pics soon and post them.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Cruze Wayne (Feb 17, 2014)

Good afternoon Im new at this forum, i just got my Summit White Cruze a couple of weeks ago, will add more pictures as soons as i take them.


----------



## tksallday (Apr 7, 2013)

Diggin the BLQ's, looks good.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello All, 

Nice pictures everyone! 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## prince_bigd (Jul 16, 2013)

Heres a couple new pics of Ghost my 2012 2LT summit white cruze. Im posting more in my build log 






















I have some more exterior pics and some interior pics in my build thread now


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*Wouldn't it be lovely? Pearl White*



NuJerz2001 said:


> Excellent thread!! Lets keep it alive!
> Here's my ******, not summit but olympic white but still qualifies! *Cheers from Zadar, Croatia!*
> 
> View attachment 61153


*Say Hey NuJerz2001 ...*

Nice looking Cruze, my friend . How does 'Olympic White' differ from 'Summit White'? Or are they the exact same shade and color code, just given different names for different markets?

My current 2012 Cruze is Silver Ice Metallic, but I could rock a white Cruze next time around ... especially if Chevrolet offered an opalescent or pearlescent white as do many other manufacturers like Mazda, Subaru et al.

To close: a BIG SHOUT OUT to Croatia!!! Can you hear me now? Cheers!


----------



## prince_bigd (Jul 16, 2013)

alright I know I posted a couple the other day but I got my fender stripes on and wanted to share a new pic


----------



## Darkrider (Jan 21, 2014)

Thought I would join in - added this little emblem today


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

Nice emblem! Go pack go! Lol liking the packer window sticker.


----------



## sublime1996525 (May 9, 2013)

Some sweet pics! I'll I've done is plasti dip my bowties black.


----------



## j_corr (Jan 7, 2014)

I feel like I can finally post in here... rear is getting another .5 tomorrow.



















Nest step is spacers. Thinking 3/16" should do it.


----------



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

started vinyl last week, should be done this weekend!

http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m206/Snowblindltz/Vinyled/imagejpg1_zps326333dc.jpg


----------



## j_corr (Jan 7, 2014)

Got the call tonight. She is all dialed in, ended up maxing out the rear and ran the front level with that. Got about .3" left in the front. Gonna order MMD 3/16" spacers which I think will finish it off nicely!!!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Looks good guys!


----------



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

j_corr said:


> Got the call tonight. She is all dialed in, ended up maxing out the rear and ran the front level with that. Got about .3" left in the front. Gonna order MMD 3/16" spacers which I think will finish it off nicely!!!


Love the rims j_corr, what are they and where sis you buy?


----------



## j_corr (Jan 7, 2014)

GF07's brushed silver 18x8.5 and MrWheelDeal. I will run these for the summer by once I find a place and stop commuting, I want to run a 19x9


----------



## PirateFreck (May 30, 2014)

Just ordered mine and was talking to mr. Gray about how I should clean it up. He told me he just did one. I recognize that garage...


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

Not bad for $260 each, id buy yours at the end of the summer if you want to sell.


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

UlyssesSG said:


> *Say Hey NuJerz2001 ...*
> 
> Nice looking Cruze, my friend . How does 'Olympic White' differ from 'Summit White'? Or are they the exact same shade and color code, just given different names for different markets?
> 
> ...


Hey there!
Thanx for the huge shoutout!! 

I think you're right, summit is the same thing as olympic white, just called that way for the Euro market.

Cheers right back at cha buddy!


----------



## j_corr (Jan 7, 2014)

PirateFreck said:


> Just ordered mine and was talking to mr. Gray about how I should clean it up. He told me he just did one. I recognize that garage...
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App




what what did you end up ordering?


----------



## mollypop1622 (Jul 21, 2014)

2014 LTZ with RS package just got my tints this weekend








30% Sun Gard Galaxie tint and it was tested with a meter at the shop and came out closer to 25% because of the 70% tint from the factory. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CruzeGirl25 (Jul 20, 2014)

Omfg I love it... Although it looks like an Audi


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Looks great! Let's keep them coming in people!


----------



## EcogioM6 (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

EcogioM6 said:


> View attachment 98321
> View attachment 98329


What are the wheels?


----------



## CruzeGirl25 (Jul 20, 2014)

I have a summit white cruze.. I haven't done much to it yet other than tint the windows & change the LT emblem to an RS emblem  about to get the rims done & paint the calipers red... a long with the bow ties in red... YES i am a female lol


----------



## EcogioM6 (Mar 2, 2014)

Motegi MR126 20"


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Awesome! Well you better post pictures when you can.


----------



## Rayne (Jan 11, 2012)

Here's a couple shots of my Cruze.


----------



## RonnieFoxxx (Jul 28, 2014)

Here is mine as of Saturday.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Looks great!!


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

CruzeGirl25 said:


> about to get the rims done & paint the calipers red...



Good choice...


----------



## nascarnate326 (Jun 9, 2014)

Diesel Cruze owner checking in


----------



## Manduhplease (Sep 5, 2014)

This is my 2013 cruze. 3 inch coils, all white everything!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

^^Dang looks hella clean man!


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

Beautiful!!


----------



## nascarnate326 (Jun 9, 2014)

Summit White 2014 Cruze Turbo Diesel. Fully loaded. LOVE THIS CAR!!!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## bulldog (Aug 2, 2014)

13' Eco


----------

